# Need advice with undervolt / Throttlestop for Dell Inspiron 15 7560 / 7th Gen Core i7



## DarkShinobi (Feb 1, 2022)

Hey guys, first post here. I was looking at some tutorials for some time and digging up on Reddit and blogs, I have been using Throttlestop but not to its full potential which is to undervolt my laptop. I am one of the bad luck guys that sadly updated my Bios and added the plundervolt lock (by Intel) and now I can't downgrade the bios to the version that used to allow it.

To be honest, I am not sure even if being able to undervolt my laptop cpu would help that much. My laptop model is an Inspiron 15 7560 / 7th Gen Core i7 7500U processor. I was able to detect that with turbo boost the cpu can reach 3400 GHz but the power throttle downs it to 3000~ish, which is almost the same as running it with Turbo Boost off (reaches 2900). 

During the stress test, Throttlestop shows the "Power" red indicator, and then the clock downs to 3000. I've attached some screenshots to show you what's going on. I am considering going further with the tutorials to edit the Vars and unlock overclock/cfg. But since there's always a risk I am unsure if it's worth the risk and if with undervolt I can manage to improve my laptop performance. 

Thanks in advance for looking into this.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 1, 2022)

If you unlock the UEFI vars  you might be able to run 10% faster when fully loaded. Only you can decide if it is worth the risk. The long term turbo power limit will likely still be locked to 15W so you might not even get a 10% improvement.









						Undervolting 2020 Dell Laptops like the Vostro 7500 and More Tips to Improve Thermals, Battery Life, and Speed - Brendan Greenley
					

2021 Update: Based on post and Reddit comments, the approach to unlock undervolting works for a number of models, including the XPS, Inspiron, G5, 11th Generation Intel processors, and 2021 Dell models and other lines. If it works for you, please leave a comment below so others may know...




					brendangreenley.com


----------



## DarkShinobi (Feb 2, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> If you unlock the UEFI vars  you might be able to run 10% faster when fully loaded. Only you can decide if it is worth the risk. The long term turbo power limit will likely still be locked to 15W so you might not even get a 10% improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Uncle, thanks for taking your time to answer this. In the end, I kinda gave up the attempt to edit the UEFI vars, the information from my bios dump seems kinda different from the one I saw on the tutorial you linked and I followed the steps at the point where I could use setup_var command during boot to check the values but it was inconsistent with the information I saw on the extracted txt file so I did not want to go through with it.

Hey, just an update, I managed to change the UEFI vars, I was able to unlock FIVR in Throttlestop. Could work for some time on changing the mV for Cache and Core and was just testing out. Now I have another battle against Windows, because every time the laptop is restarted or even when suspended, the underclock is erased and locked again


----------

